# Out of state work for winter months



## KAAL Construction Inc (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I am a roofing,siding,window contractor based in Northern Ohio. I run on average a 12-14 man roofing crew residential and a 6 + man crew commercial. We are certified with certainteed and GAF and also licensed in MuleHide commercial EPDM.We can install TPO but at this point not licensed. What I am looking for is any larger commercial shingle or flat work projects in the warmer states during November thru February. We are familiar with working out of state and willing to get registered as needed. Fully equipped,insured,references and ready to roll! We normally do our own sales but gets slow during those months.
KAAL Construction Inc
(440) 210-7897 Phone
(440)309-4576 Fax
WWW.Kaalconstruction.com
asphalt,slate,woodshake,epdm,tpo


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

12 man residential and 6 man commercial? Around here the crew sizes are flip flopped. 5 man residential and 10 man commercial.


----------



## KAAL Construction Inc (Oct 1, 2012)

*crew size*

Grumpy,
I patiently anticipated this reply. In fact my residential crews are 2 separate crews that I merge when chasing after commercial shingle or larger projects out of state. So even without a calculator I come up with 6 men per crew. It makes no sense for me to go out of state to do smaller projects. As far as commercial crew size I have 6 licensed and the rest laborers. I do appreciate your information about "how you do it around their" just the same and will keep that in mind.


----------

